# Where to start for a knife newbie? *some choices made*



## LEDcandle (Apr 23, 2006)

Update : Some choices narrowed down in post #37.

---------------------------------
I have totally ZERO knowledge about knives. Bought an old Buck 'Rambo' type 'survival knife' many years back as a kid, got it confiscated by my Mum and haven't seen it since. 

I see lotsa great looking knives around but I have no idea where to start. Is there a big review site for knives, something like Flashlightreviews for lights? 

Basically, I want a folding knife for use when out hiking/trekking (mebe about $30-50 for starters.. how much better and how better are the $100+ knives?) and maybe after I get into the whole knife thing, I might just collect for the sake of collecting (no!! not another hobby!  )

I've looked around in Bladeforums but couldn't find that much (yet) that would help a total newbie. Like what to look for in knives, different types of steel etc...

Good and affordable retailer links would also be welcomed for later purchasing. Right now I am looking at ebay store "upnorthknives" as I bought a Gladius from them. 

So far, I like the look of the Buck Alpha Dorado Charcoal :-
http://cgi.ebay.com/Buck-Knife-Alph...98666QQcategoryZ42577QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

and the Buck Strider 889 military :-
http://cgi.ebay.com/Buck-Strider-88...33501QQcategoryZ63792QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

although I have absolutely no idea how good they are and whether I should get some other knives as I hardly see Buck mentioned. Looks like people mostly get Benchmades, CRKTs, Spyderco and Gerber knives. 

All kinds of newbie-type info/links/pictures/recommendations welcome! 
:thanks:


----------



## darkhanger18 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

out of those two, i would go with the buck strider, but beware....it might get you involved in some high end knives


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Haha.. I will prepare myself.. after all, I have some "experience" from being sucked into flashlights. 

But if you could elaborate why you chose that, that'd be great for me to learn what to look out for. Did you pick solely on looks? Or do you know something about their comparative quality? Issue of bladeplay etc... 

I need to know what to look out for when getting a good knife  Thanks!


----------



## Raven (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

I'm not a knife collector, but I've never heard one bad thing about spyderco folders. I've had my police model for almost a decade, and I consider it one of the better investments that I've ever made. 

As for collecting knives; well, I get a bit edgy paying several hundred dollars for a knife, when I could spend the same amount and buy a nice gun instead


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

No guns allowed here in Singapore (fortunately, for my wallet's sake, if not for safety's sake) and knives are barely allowed without good reason.

I've only shot a few guns during my National Service and time as an LEO ... M16, S&W 0.38, Taurus 85 0.38. 

Can't believe throughout all those times I wasn't a flashaholic!!  Now that I think back, there have been so many opportunities to whip out a good light. Now, an office job and urban lifestyle hardly requires light


----------



## guncollector (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



LEDcandle said:


> I have totally ZERO knowledge about knives.


Don't worry. We all start somewhere, and the learning curve is not steep, though the _sickness of knife collecting_ is a precipitous fall! You have been warned.



> I see lotsa great looking knives around but I have no idea where to start. Is there a big review site for knives, something like Flashlightreviews for lights?
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I've looked around in Bladeforums but couldn't find that much (yet) that would help a total newbie. Like what to look for in knives, different types of steel etc...


Bladeforums is the place to start. The problem is that amount of info is so voluminous, that its hard to wade through it all to harvest the wisdom nuggets for beginners. There's also knifeforums.com and usualsuspect.net.



> Basically, I want a folding knife for use when out hiking/trekking (mebe about $30-50 for starters.. how much better and how better are the $100+ knives?) and maybe after I get into the whole knife thing, I might just collect for the sake of collecting (no!! not another hobby!  )


Good news is you have lots of good choices. Stick with one of the larger makers (Benchmade, Columbia River Knife & Tool [CRKT], Spyderco, Buck, Gerber, etc.) and you'll do just fine. You'll probably find most of the knives in that price range will use AUS8 steel--which is fine (not so long ago it was considered the "wonder steel", but has since been eclipsed by the likes of ATS-34, BG42, S30V (Stellite), Talonite, etc.).

The next step up starts at about the $80-150 range. You get better steel and construction; something you can now pass down even after hard use. You get better edge retention (in the form of better steels) and corrosion resistance--though this varies greatly--as some very specialized steels compromise corrosion resistance for sheer strength (i.e. D2). Stick to steels like ATS-34 or better. Check out outfits like Emerson Knives, Microtech, etc. 

The next step up starts in the $200-500 range. Here you really get penultimate level--where the custom market comes into its own. Here you get unparalleled "fit and finish"; and literally knives that can become heirlooms along with hard use. The steels get more exotic, with the use of Damascus (fold-forged steels) that combine the best qualities of divergent steel types. The non-blade materials start to contain titanium, etc. The adornment options are endless, leather or wood inlays, carbon fiber. Check out popular makers like Kit Carson (famed for his "M16" series--reproduced in mass-production versions by CRKT), Tom Mayo (who's repro'd by Buck with the "TNT" model), Chris Reeve Knives (for his famed "Sebenza"--arguably the finest semi-custom there is. Period).

From $500 up, you don't get an appreciably finer-made knife. You're paying primarily for collector interest and scarcity, and sheer artistry (don't underestimate these qualities). The technology simply has been maxed out at the previous price point.

My suggestion is to start in "level 2" ($80-150), buy one knife which you'll be proud to own even years down the road--even if you get into customs. I still have my original Emerson CQC-7 ($100?)--my first "tactical/quality knife"--that has been to hell and back and laughts it off. It still serves as my workbench/garage knife and handles everything I can expect of it.

HTH!


----------



## savumaki (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Be prepared for a virtual flood of suggestions as to what is the best; and they will all be right because they are for the person who made them.

My experience;
I have EDC a pocket knife for the last 40+ years and have owned many types. My last one was a medium run Kershaw that was with me for 15 or so years and served me well- in fact I had just replaced the side plates (no charge) prior to having it go astray.
I spent a considerable amount of time researching a replacement and became very intrigued with the U2 by Falkniven (Swedish). I have now been carrying it for three months and am ecstacic about it; it is very light, perfect size for pocket carry and to date has cut cardboard (lots), rubber and plastic hoses, rope, wood and all those things we always need a knife for; and the edge is as new (VERY sharp). Powdered metal edges are fantastic.
At $50 it is just about the perfect choice for a first time knife; I am so impressed that I intend to buy some more as gifts plus having one or two more for the tackle box and wherever.
That's JMHO

also try http://www.knifeforums.com/ if you want information overload :huh:.

good luck
Karl


----------



## Synergy (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

BladeForums can tend to be a bit overwhelming, especially if you're new. Stick with proven brands, i.e. Spyderco, Benchmade, etc. who tend to have a better quality product. BTW, these two brands also have their own forums on their websites. These forums are also a bit smaller then BladeForums and it may be easier to find useful information. 

Don't concern yourself with blade steel at this point. Everyone and their brother will try and sell you on the merits of the latest high-end steels (S30V, etc.). While nice to have, you definitely don't need. These steels tend to have great edge retention but at the price of being difficult to sharpen, which is the last thing someone new to knives needs. There are plenty of good steels to be had in the sub-$100 range, including 8A, VG10, 440C, etc. These will serve your needs just as well as the higher-ends will and will save you much frustration later when it comes time to re-sharpen.

Personally, I prefer Spyderco knives and I've carried them for over 10 years. But that is me. You will have to decide for yourself which one you'll prefer. In your stated price range I'd probably recommend a Spyderco Endura or Delica or one of the Benchmade Griptillian series. With either, you'd be getting a reliable knife with good blade steel from a proven company. Hope this helps.


----------



## justsomeguy (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Hi LEDcandle,

If you have a friend who can buy you a Spyderco Native at Walmart and then ship it to you as a "gift", I recommend it. It is a little less than 40 US Dollars.

There is a long thread about the knife here...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97824&highlight=spyderco+native

Steve


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Both of the knives you are eying are okay. I know that I bought a Buck Alpha a few years ago at Wal-Mart, and noticed it had a loose thumb stud. When I called Buck, they told me it shouldn’t be loose at all, let alone wobble. When I went too exchange it, there was only one other one (they were on close out at the time) it also had a loose thumb stud, although not as bad. I could have sent it in for repair, and still saved money, but just didn’t feel it worth the hassle. I’ve never put it to the test, but in my dealings with Buck’s customer service I was left with the impression that they’ll stand by their knives, and that’s something to take into consideration. 



There is really no “best” when it comes to most things, and knives are no exception. I lost my EDC knife a few years ago and went on a quest for the one that would best meet my needs. Here’s what I discovered: 



There are many important/ and unimportant things, and they mainly depend upon the individual user. 



Example: 

People say, “Blade steel isn’t important.” I say it depends on the individual. When I was on my quest for a new knife, I tried two different CRKT’s that I thought I would like. I found that I didn’t like them because of the blade steel. At the time, I was using my knife on a daily basis to break down cardboard, and open product wrapping. Problem was that the steel used on these two knives was requiring a re-sharpening anywhere up to three times a day. They sharpened easily, and took a decent edge, but they dulled to easily. That doesn’t make them bad knives; they just didn’t fit my needs. For someone who doesn’t use their knife all that often, and when they do it is just a little use, edge retention probably won’t matter. They’d probably rather have softer steel that is easier to sharpen. One thing I did learn is that I truly adore VG-10 steel because my experience with it is that it is just as easy to sharpen as something like AUS-8, while being better at edge retention (IIRC, it’s similar to ATS-34, but with a slight improvement). 

Another thing about blade steel is that there are other variables that determine the ability. Among them are: grind, edge/blade geometry, heat treat, tempering. 



It’s always a good idea if you can go somewhere to handle the knives before making a decision. I think ergonomics is important, because it can prevent hand fatigue during extended use. Then again, I use mine, you may not. For someone who just wants one to carry in his or her in the slacks to the office, something smaller, and more “friendly” might be better. Smaller knives are not often going to be the best for extensive use, but are often les obtrusive. 



Things to look for:

1. Ergonomics.

What grips are you going to use it in, and how does it feel when griped hard?

2. How well does it ride in the pocket?

Some people like a clip that allows for deep carry so the knife isn’t as noticeable. Others want it to ride higher so it is easier to deploy. I use my pockets, so I want a knife that won’t get in the way when I’m digging something out of my pocket. 

3. Stud or hole. Here is where I’m going to plug Spyderco. Wear gloves when looking and handling. The hole just plain works better. I’m a converted AO stud user. 

4.What are your intended uses, and what is you skill level in sharpening?

I’m guessing it’s not for self-defense, but if your going to be stabbing it into a tree trunk every year during deer season, you probably want to stay away from knives with thin tips like the Police, or Endura 3. 





There are probably other factors I failed to mention, these were just “off the top of my head”. Best to handle and ask the dealers if you can. 



All that aside, here is my recommendation: 

Anything from the Spyderco Salt series of knives, preferably plain edge. They are very well built, unobtrusive in the pocket, have good ergonomics, easy to sharpen while having good edge retention (the H-1 steel used in them is different from most other steels in the way it hardens), and they won’t rust. With them, you’ll have a low maintenance knife that sharpens easily with little loss in the edge retention department. They will also feel good in the hand to use while not being so bulky that they won’t ride well in the pocket. 



Good luck, and be wary. Knives are just as addictive as flashlights, and you’ll probably need more than one.


----------



## RA40 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

As what ghostrider stated: make sure the knife is comfortable in hand and you can open/close the blade without difficulty. Some of the thumb hole/studs relative to the size of your hand may be awkward so try them out.

For me leavng home without a knife is about the same level as forgetting the car keys.  Luckily sometimes when I do notice I;ve left the knife at home, I have a spare in the car. Have to fend of the withdrawl shakes so it has to be on hand.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Lots of advice given here. Mainly if you can see them up close and personal and actually feel it in your hands, that would be the way to go too. At least for me, I've had the opportunity of seeing and feeling the knives I was interested in first hand before purchasing them. Some of the knives I've owned were from Buck (first name brand), Benchmade, Emerson, Microtech, Spyderco.

Anyhou, hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Make a run to bladeforums. Then buy a $40 Spyderco Native to get the latest and greatest steel. =D
seriously, what are you gonna use it for?


----------



## Ousanas (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

I love my native (I had a gen 1 native and loved it too). I just bought the new one at Wally world, nice, SHARP (all the spydercos I've gotten have an amazing factory edge), and very comfortable for me to use. 

I have several spydercos, Kershaws, and a couple CRKTs... I always end up with something new after a couple months. Next is a mini grip with a sheepsfoot blade I think, and maybe a mini-pika.


----------



## SJACKAL (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

How often you trek/camp/fish? Malaysian national parks? I guess the trekking/camping/fishing is just an excuse to jump into the knive hobby. It was mine excuse too.  Coz in fact for trek/camp I guess a parang complimented by a good Swiss Army Knives would suffice.

Spydercos are affordable and good, good bang for the cash. But I eventually wanted something more than lockbacks. Next popular step up will be Benchmades, with the wide range, good quality and axis lock. Then a bit higher up Microtech, Strider, Al Mar, etc. But I find the hobby most enjoyable at Benchmades coz they are'nt that expensive but still generate lotsa of interest in me. In our country, I don't dream about the American custom knives. But at Sheares, they sometimes have custom knives by Japanese knife smiths which are good value, if you eventually got as crazed as that.

Enjoy.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Hi guys, I've been reading up in Bladeforums and checking out some links... but as I suspected, it'd be easier to start off in this section here at CPF with advice from good folks like yourselves instead of diving straight into Bladeforums.

:thanks:

guncollector, that's an excellent rundown and categorisation. I might start at Level 2 if I find something I really like and if I didn't blow it on a flashlight 

savumaki, the Falkniven U2 looks nice. Thanks for linking me up. I haven't seen it yet in the normal channels. 

Synergy, I see lotsa posts recommending the Endura and Delica 4 and the Griptilians/Mini grips. That might be a good way to start.. I kinda like the mini-grips. But maybe I'll look for something less commonly used (which may be a bad choice...haha) 

justsomeguy, I have a couple of friends in the States... I guess I could get them to check it out. Might have to sit thru a little nagging tho... "What??? Knives now??" 

ghostrider, great advice! I never thought about the sharpening issue with harder steel blades. I have no sharpening skills whatsoever besides sharpening an occasional dart  

RA40, I haven't reached the point I need to EDC a knife (except my Leatherman Squirt), but I feel the same way about flashlights  Anyway, I can't really legally carry a knife here for no purpose 

CHC, I'll try to 'try out' some knives at local shops (rare) but the prices are rather steep if I remember correctly and I try to avoid 'wasting' their time if I am not intending to buy from them. But I bought my SF Z2 from there, so maybe I can go back and buy some batts and check out knives 

Garageboy, thanks for the hookup. Seriously, I don't have a particular purpose except that I might be planning a trekking/hiking trip sometime soon and it'd be good to start looking into knives cuz I know i'll prob need a good one. I could use it to open cartons and stuff, but I guess a $0.50 disposable penknife would do the job just fine. Maybe just for fun I'll use to to make apple chips! :laughing"

Thanks for the great advice guys... I think with your help I've moved on to the next level.. I've started recognizing names, models and manufacturers already. Oh no! 

Add : 

Ousanas, looks like I really gotta check out the Native 

SJACKAL, actually, I don't do outdoor trips that often. It's true that its an excuse to start collecting something else. Haha... I noticed Sheares had knives and might go there to check it out but don't want to waste their time if I'm not buying from them. 

I guess I've always been a little bit of a knifeaholic (what do they call a knife addict) since young (like flashlights), but never really owned a good one. But I definitely loved to pick up cheapies and use them whenver I could.


----------



## Synergy (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Hmmm....

Something less commonly used....Take a peek at the Spyderco D'Allara Drop Point - VG10 steel (holds an edge and easy to sharpen) with a strong tip, large thumbhole in the blade for easy opening, a sturdy ambidextorous clip,stainless steel liners and an extremely strong and smooth-opening ball-bearing lock system (similar to the Axis lock on the Benchmade Griptillian series). About the biggest con with this knife is that it tends to be a little bulky in the pocket. Price should be about in your range also.

There are also several good knives in the under $20 range and I'd be happy to recommend a few if you're just looking for an inexpensive everyday beater.(Not all Spyderco's either...:lolsign: )

Now stepping up from the $50-$100 range to the over $100 range (upper end production knives) opens up a whole new can of worms


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



Synergy said:


> ...
> 
> There are also several good knives in the under $20 range and I'd be happy to recommend a few if you're just looking for an inexpensive everyday beater.(Not all Spyderco's either...:lolsign: )
> 
> ...


So true. Some of them are byrds.:lolsign:


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Hey Synergy, thanks for offering more linkups. Sure, I wouldn't mind more recommendations, regardless of price range first. 

The D'Allara isn't the shape I like.. 

I looked around quite a bit, and still like the Buck 889 in my first post. The SOG FlashII and Spyderco Manix are nice too, but on the expensive side. Don't know if I want to mess with S30V steel yet 

I read up a little about sharpening and have no idea what's the best way. I've seen the Emerson FAQ, but does that work only for one-side edged emerson blades? 

How do triangle shape grinding sticks work? How does the Spyderco Sharpmaker work for that matter? And something like this http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=4279 ?

Thanks 

P/S The Buck I bought when I was 10 is a Buck 119. If I can get it back from my Mum, I'd have a 'first' knife all over again... heh..  Does this mean I'm not a total knife noob since I started at 10? :laughing: 

Just to explain why I can't get it back is cuz back then, my Mum took the knife, paid me for it and told me she sold it to one of the 'boys' at the office. But I saw it in her cupboard by chance during spring cleaning sometime later and I know she has it. But technically, its not supposed to be there. So I'm not sure how to approach getting it back since I'm suppose to assume it was sold... hmmm... think I'll post in Bladeforums and maybe knifeforums for more ideas...


----------



## mbely2 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

If you like the looks of Benchmade Mini-Griptilian I suggest to get it: this is an exellent knife, one of the best EDC folders and right in your outlined price range.
No doubt there are many other choices, but if you like to make things less complicated and to start somewere, then mini-grip is a great place to start.

I am pretty sure you will not be dissapointed with this choice and will find many uses for this little knife even when you will have other more expensive knives in the future.
Good luck!

Mark


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Thanks mbely2... I've read good reviews about them though they are not on the top of my list with regards to looks but not that far down either.

I checked out the Spyderco Native and I really like the "Spyderco C41PSBBK Native, FRN Handle, Black Blade". If I get a serrated edge blade, how do you sharpen that? (Prev post was asking about generic sharpening too)

And oh, I really like the Emerson Commander!! But $$$$$$.... I stick to my no expensive EDCs so I won't be too afraid to use/damage/lose them.


----------



## Synergy (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



ghostrider said:


> So true. Some of them are byrds.:lolsign:


 
LOL...actually I was thinking along the lines of a Kershaw Vapor or Kabar Dozier Hunter...I've personally never owned a byrd....yet...

LEDcandle...you seem partial to Buck...have you checked out the little Buck 55 - the half-size version of the 110? They also have the Mayo Northshore and Tarani Strider that seem pretty nice also, though I'm not overly familiar with either (I've handled that Strider before and it seems like a very well-built/designed knife)

That Manix is really nice..built like a tank...but I'd stay away from S30V knives for now

For sharpening, you really can't beat the Sharpmaker 204, esp. for sharpening serrated edges (and New Grahams is a great dealer to buy from,btw...awesome service!:thumbsup: )


----------



## guncollector (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



Synergy said:


> For sharpening, you really can't beat the Sharpmaker 204, esp. for sharpening serrated edges



Ditto that. I've tried'em all, sharpening stones, the EdgePro devices, etc. and the only one I use now is my Spyderco Sharpmaker. It's the best sharpener--for me--short of a motorized grinding belt.

Regarding *edge grinds: *the *chisel-grind* ("one-sided grind" referred to above) takes a bit of getting used to, its push-cuts differently that you're probably accustomed to (the knife will want to curve towards the grind side) but is easier to sharpen; the *v-grinds* ("triangle") while requiring a tad more effort to sharpen will push-cut in the normal manner. All depends on what you're looking for in terms of performance out of the knife. If in doubt, stick to a normal v-grind.


----------



## buba (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Also have a look at the RAT-1 while you are checking out Newgraham. Very nice handle in a hard use folder.

Here

While you are there have a look at the Al Mar Falcon Ultra Light Talon. Outstanding production gent's EDC knife weighting in at under 2 oz. 

I am also a fan of White Lightning wax lubricant for folder hinges. Makes most all folders open smoother.


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

I'll put in another vote for the Sharpmaker. The key thing to remember is to maintain a proper edge on the knife. Don't let it get dull. The Sharpmaker is great for this, but if the knife gets too dull, then it will need to be re-beveled, and that will take forever on the Sharpmaker. Best to just keep it up with routine sharpening when needed. The Sharpmaker is an investment you will be eternaly grateful for. 


Serrations are a little tricky, but they can be done on the Sharpmaker providing they are wide enough. Some companies make them so small that the best you can do is just file them down to a PE. An exception is Cold Steel, who has a special Crock Stick made by Lansky for thier serrations.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Quick question on NewGrahamKnives, and not to be "robbing of the green" here—Do they offer some sort of discount to members belonging to certain forums? To me, they're pricey as opposed to some of the other online retailers and that's including shipping. :huh: An example is the BM630BK which costs forty-something more?

Okay back on track, I have to agree with the others here on investing in the Sharpmaker! :thumbsup:


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



CHC said:


> Quick question on NewGrahamKnives, and not to be "robbing of the green" here—*Do they offer some sort of discount to members belonging to certain forums? *To me, they're pricey as opposed to some of the other online retailers and that's including shipping. :huh: An example is the BM630BK which costs forty-something more?
> 
> Okay back on track, I have to agree with the others here on investing in the Sharpmaker! :thumbsup:


Not that I know of. I looked up thier price for the BM630BK-502 @ $162.50 (BM630BK-503 @ $181.25)

Knifecenter @ $229.95 
GP Knives @ $262.00 (doesn't say which one)

What retailers are you looking at? Where can you get a BM630 for $122.50?


----------



## CLHC (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Whoa! Excuse me here. The "standard"—if you will—BM635 goes for one hundred ninteen ninty-five while the BM630 is one hundred forty-one ninty-five.

First link is the Black-on-Black and latest offering from said retailer.

http://discountsupplyunlimited.com/benchmade_mini_skirmish_black_on_black_knife.html

http://discountsupplyunlimited.com/benchmade_blackwood_knives.html


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



CHC said:


> Whoa! Excuse me here. The "standard"—if you will—BM635 goes for one hundred ninteen ninty-five while the BM630 is one hundred forty-one ninty-five.
> 
> First link is the Black-on-Black and latest offering from said retailer.
> 
> ...


 Strange.



NKG’s price on the BM635BK-501 is $143.75, while the site you gave has it for *$ 156.95. Then they list a BM635 for *$131.25 (no variant designation). 



* On the BM635BK-503:*
NKG @ $162.50
DSU (my abbreviation for the link you provided) @ $ 172.95

*On the BM630:*
NKG @ $156.25
DSU @ $ 141.95

Not real sure what’s going on with the standard. It could well be that NGK is higher on that particular model, but if I were interested, it is something I’d call MB on just to make sure their pricing is correct. They are probably still getting used to their new site. 

I think if you compare “apples to apples” NKG has better pricing, but there may well be some exceptions. I have a feeling that with them concerning the company you linked, they are higher on some, and lower on others.

Have you often used this Discount Supply company, and if so how are they?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

For a beginner do-everything knife, I"d strongly suggest the Spyderco endura 4, plain edge (not serrated). Forget whether or not you like the looks of it. It will perform as well or better than anything in its class, and may well teach you a bunch about what makes a knife really sing. Great steel, great EDC blade shape, great edge geometry out of the box, great sharpenability, great ergonomics, strong construction, great carryability, great opening-hole. Once you see how it performs, you'll come to like the way it looks. IMO, it trounces the two knives you're looking at so far.

In my opinion, absolutely the place you should start in that price range.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Hello *ghostrider*!

Just found the site last week while perusing online for discounted pricing on knives. That's all.


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



CHC said:


> Hello *ghostrider*!
> 
> Just found the site last week while perusing online for discounted pricing on knives. That's all.


Sounds interesting. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Thanks for more ideas and tips guys. 

I guess I'll try to go for the regular "v" edge rather than a chiselled edge if I had a choice. Also, prob no S30V for me till I'm more into it. 

I'll look around in the various retailers too and Ebay seems to have good pricing as well. The Endura 4 does indeed look like a possible choice now that I've looked at it again. I guess I might get a combo edge because I foresee myself possibly using the knife for cutting stuff like rope and maybe thicker items. Sharpening the serrated edge will be a pain for a noob though


----------



## CLHC (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Hello again *LEDcandle*!

If you do go with that Spyderco Endura, that's an excellent choice. Certainly cannot go wrong with a very purposeful knife. I too went with the combo edge on said model.

*ghostrider*—Yes I placed an order for the BM635BK Au Anodized Ti since it was the least expensive I've found online which included the shipping to my doorstep. For me, eBay doesn't really sell me, just the info and postings contained within only for my references. That's all.

Enjoy!


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

I highly recommend the Endura 4 in combo edge. I have the Endura 3 CE and found it to be quite versatile. It’s like having two, different, two-inch blades on one knife. If you do get one, make sure you order the Sharpmaker with it, and watch the instructional video that comes with it. Better to be able to sharpen it before it gets too dull, than to wait until it’s completely dull and have to start over, especially with serrations. Whenever someone asks what a good, first knife for all around use would be in an entry-level price range, my answer is almost always the Endura/4 CE in FRN. 



If they made the Pacific Salt in CE, I’d recommend that. It’s very similar to the Endura 4, but requires less maintenance. If you decide to go with plain edge, give it a try. It Won’t Rust.


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Great thread here cause I m a noob in knives too. I m going for spyderco. Too bad there is no Pacific Salt here in Dubai for that would be my choice. 
Anyone experienced with Cold Steel?


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

I think I've narrowed down my choices for my 'first' knife, based on looks, the edge, size etc... not sure how good they feel or how good the locks are, but this is what I found myself looking at :-

1) Black handle and blade
2) Around 6-8" total length (I'm pouching it, not pocket, so not too much prob with size)
3) Around 3-3.5" blade length
4) Preferably combo edge (but serrations shouldn't take up too much of the blade)
5) $50 + - 
6) Preferably not S30V steel since it might be too much for a noob

I have kinda narrowed down to these 3, but all are lacking in one aspect of another :-

*Buck Strider 889*
- No combo edge






*Spyderco Native FRN handle *
- S30V steel
- On spyderco site, they only show comboedge (sold out) and plain. On ebay, they classify it as 'serrated' edge. Even if its combo edge, the serrations take up to much blade space. 





*Benchmade 556 Mini-grip*
- Guess this meets all requirements, though it is the most expensive
- Any idea whats the difference between 556BK and 556BT models? Newgraham shows them at few dollars diff. Is it just coating color?










Any other black knives that meet my requirements at this price?


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

The Cold Steel Recon 1 series that I came across are really attractive, but I got no idea how good they are.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Looks good too  Price range? Edit : found, ard $70
Anyone can enlighten what the different blade shapes do?

I only know the 'talon' type blade shapes are often used in fishing/marine to hold down the object while slicing.


----------



## SJACKAL (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

I am the type that had been influenced by the knife purists to hate combo edges.

My guess is that traditional clip point and drop point etc are hunter/trapper knife shapes, the point is clipped or dropped so that skinning animals is easier and you won't poke into the flesh while skinning.

Modern knives have modified shapes more or less, for utility or for marketing. Just my guess.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Narrowed down your search to three good knives there I see.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

I vote Benchmade. For your questions - 

BK1® BLADE COATING- A proprietary blade coating which is a matte black coating that provides excellent corrosion protection, which exceeds the ASTM-117 spec for saltwater while possessing higher scratch resistance.
BT2® BLADE COATING- A proprietary blade coating that is Xylan® based to provide excellent corrosion resistance which exceeds the ASTM-117 spec for saltwater and increases surface lubricity.


----------



## Synergy (Apr 25, 2006)

3 excellent choices...As for Cold Steel, personally, I feel they are more "fluff" than "stuff."....

As much as I like Spyderco, I'd have to say go with the Benchmade Grip...This is the one non-Spyderco knife that I've been toying with the idea of getting myself (I actually want a 550). I've owned a Native, and while a good knife, just never developed an overt fondess for it (plus I don't like the barrel-bolt clip the native uses - I'm partial to the 3-screw type clips)

On the other hand, that Strider looks awesome if you can get past the fact that it doesn't come with a Combo-edge (which, IMHO, you can probably do without - I carried a plain-edged Spyderco Military for years and it worked just fine for most all cutting tasks)

Is there some reason you're sticking with the black coated blades? Just take into account that there will be some wear on the coating with use and sharpening - not sure if that'll make a difference to you in the long run; it's just something I never really saw a need for if the knife is of a quality steel (unless there's a "tactical" reason behind the choice, i.e. non-reflective finish). However, it does have a certain aesthetic appeal to it.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys.

ACMarina, good info  I think the BK will be more suitable for scratch resistance. 

Synergy, black just for the aesthetic appeal mainly  I'll later move on to other knives and I'm sure most of them aren't in black so I'm bound to own a variety. But it'd be cool to have a 'black collection', like how some members here have HAIII black collections... 

I'm leaning towards the Benchmade too, and it seems most ppl are with that. Does it always have be the more expensive one? haha... 

I prob don't NEED a combo edge, but I'm just imagining myself using it to cut rope or some wood and a plain edge just doesn't do well for that. I like the Strider a lot too. haha.. decisions decisions... CPF motto, buy all??


----------



## benh (Apr 25, 2006)

While it's true that a serrated edge will rip through poly rope and seatbelts like butter, I've found that my well-sharpened mini Griptilian will slice them pretty darn easily as well.

I used to love combo edge blades, but lost my taste for them, due to the fact that they're more tricky to sharpen, and I was always using the plain edge portion of the blade, never the serrated edge.

I'd avoid Cold Steel. Some of their carbon steel fixed blades are decent, but they don't use much decent stainless steel. Aus 8A is an ok steel, but not at those prices.

The Delica/Endura are both fine knives, and I carried a Delica for over 10 years before retiring it in favor of a Mini Grip. I really really like the Benchmade Axis Lock. 

Either Benchmade or Spyderco will be a fine choice.


----------



## Synergy (Apr 25, 2006)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/114771

Might want to read this thread on the Mini-Grip...I belive there's a reference in one of the posts about an online dealer running a special on the older 440C mini-grips for about $42 (Dealer is GP knifes, I believe - not sure if they have the coated blades, though)

I'm gonna take a look myself - if the special is still there, it looks like I may be pulling the trigger on my first Benchmade purchase myself...See what you started


----------



## Solstice (Apr 25, 2006)

The special finished a few days ago. I was on the fence and postponed ordering for a day and the next time I looked, the deal was gone . It's too bad since $42 is a great price for a Mini-Grip and most folks say that 440C is just fine. 

They still have the newer 154CM versions on the side, but they are priced at the more "normal" $56 or so.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 25, 2006)

Haha.... we're all collector nuts; we can never get enough of the thing we're collecting. I guess it'll be the Benchmade then! And maybe eventually the other 2 and an Emerson commander for a black collection 

I like the looks of the talons and karambits too... maybe those next.


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 25, 2006)

While a combo edge is great for versatility, you can get by without it by using a different sharpening technique. Just don’t go with the fine hones on the area of the blade where you would want the serrations to be. For example, if I only use the brown rods on my Sharpmaker, and don’t use the whites, it will leave a “toothy” edge on my blade. Most of my knives don’t get put to the whites anyway because I use them for things like cardboard, and envelops. The medium rods are good for most uses because a fine, polished blade isn’t always applicable, and will actually dull the blade faster if used for the wrong material. 



All knives have serrations, or what are referred to as “micro-serrations”. The finer the grit you use during sharpening, the finer those micro-serrations are. Spyderco knives (which have a sharp reputation) come with what is described as a “utility edge”. They are very sharp, but aren’t finely polished. This is because a finely polished edge doesn’t work as well for much of what people use knives for as EDC (SD situations not included). 



The “talon” blade you refer to is called a “hawkbill” (see my sig). While they are designed for the usage you mentioned, they also go way beyond that. They are very useful for utility and EDC. I highly recommend a hawkbill. About the only thing they don excel at is food preparation, and nothing opens a blister-packed flashlight like a hawkbill. No matter which knife you choose, you still need to get a good hawkbill just so you can have the experience.


----------



## leukos (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



Joe Talmadge said:


> For a beginner do-everything knife, I"d strongly suggest the Spyderco endura 4, plain edge (not serrated). Forget whether or not you like the looks of it. It will perform as well or better than anything in its class, and may well teach you a bunch about what makes a knife really sing. Great steel, great EDC blade shape, great edge geometry out of the box, great sharpenability, great ergonomics, strong construction, great carryability, great opening-hole. Once you see how it performs, you'll come to like the way it looks. IMO, it trounces the two knives you're looking at so far.
> 
> In my opinion, absolutely the place you should start in that price range.


 
From his posts at bladeforums, I would really give some serious thought to anything Joe would have to say. I'm a BM 710 guy, but the new Endura does look like a lot of knife for the money.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks! Agree the 710 is awesome, but in a different price range.

I think the Native and Grip are both great choices. Of the two, the Grip is much thicker and less carryable, but is pretty sweet overall. I'd still take the endura 4 over either, but neither of those knives would be a mistake. I'd avoid the liner lock Buck Strider, both due to the liner lock itself, and that I feel you should handle that knife before committing to it (I find the wide open back of the hand, combined with the narrow pinch-grip up by the index finger, to be very awkward; not everyone has this problem, so you might just want to handle it first to see). 

Normally I'd say go with plain edge, but if you're a complete newbie, no harm in checking out combo edge so you can decide for yourself. With plain edge, I do as ghostrider describes above, use different grits to get different cutting characteristics. Actually, this would bring your sharpening skills up more quickly, I still like that approach better than combo edge.

Joe


----------



## adeadlyfart (Apr 25, 2006)

What kind of clothes do you normally wear? If it is jeans then the native or griptilian would be fine. You might find the griptilian a bit bulgy for dress pants. For first knife I'd say go for the combo edge so that you can see if you tend to prefer using the plain edge or serrations. The black coating is fine for your first knife too but if you use your knife often the coating will show wear and you might not like it. 

Other options you might want to check out are:
Spyderco Centofante 3/4 for ~$43
Spyderco D'Allara Drop point ~$56
Spyderco Delica and Endura gen 4 (has metal liners that the Native doesn't have) are good bang for buck as well.

For a cheaper starting point you could also look at Benchmades Pika and Monochrome, or Ka-bar doizer, or Spyderco's byrd line of knifes.


----------



## Synergy (Apr 25, 2006)

LEDcandle...words of wisdom...listen to Joe when it comes to sharpening...trust me on this... 

Joe, 

I totally agree with the Endura 4 but he seems to favor other knives besides Spyderco. The Endura 4 is my current EDC. It actually replaced my older 440V PE Military that I carried for years (and managed to keep sharp thanks to you sharing your knowledge online). Sal really hit a homerun with the new Delicas/Enduras - I've owned several versions of both through the years and these are the best yet.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 25, 2006)

Synergy said:


> I totally agree with the Endura 4 but he seems to favor other knives besides Spyderco.



And it's our job to talk some sense into the boy


----------



## Synergy (Apr 25, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Haha.... we're all collector nuts; we can never get enough of the thing we're collecting. I guess it'll be the Benchmade then! And maybe eventually the other 2 and an Emerson commander for a black collection
> 
> I like the looks of the talons and karambits too... maybe those next.


 

Here's our "in" Joe...He likes "talons"....and Spyderco makes the best of the bunch when it comes to hawkbills...Maybe we can get visions of Harpies and Tasman Salts dancing in his head


----------



## CLHC (Apr 25, 2006)

Down the road when you decide on the Spyderco(s)—The Harpy is really something to have! Then there's the Mini Manix or Para Military—:huh: :thinking:


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 25, 2006)

TASMAN!

H-1 steel, It won't rust, and that means less maintenence. Hawkbill with a large opening hole. Such a great EDC the hawkbill is.

Get the Endura 4 with the Sharpmaker. Then, next week get the Tasman.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 25, 2006)

As always, thanks for the very useful information from you guys  I can imagine the micro-serrations and how that would give a knife more punch, rather than a finely polished edge. 

I guess they have to start including knife thickness into the specs more as that could be an issue indeed. I assume I'll be pouching it more than pocket carrying it, since I can't EDC it legally here and will probably only use it when out hiking/trekking/camping. Of course, it would still be nice to have a good size because who knows, it might go into the pockets sometime or another. 

Synergy and Joe, c'mon guys, you make it sound like I will only stop at 1 knife  :laughing: And there IS a Spyderco in my list, just not the Endura 4 (yet). Everyone starts somewhere and for me, its one of these black beauties  As adeadlyfart said, I guess I'll see wear on the coating, but I guess its all part of the experience. 

Now waiting for Newgraham to reply if they will allow me to pay with Visa/Paypal instead of Western Union and I might just go for the Mini-grip 

CHC, ghostrider, I do like the Manix. As for hawkbills, I think we'll get there eventually. Nice to see my options early though


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 25, 2006)

How big are you? And how do you generally wear your trousers? I'm about 5'8'', 175lbs and I wear my jeans at a comfortable casual fit (not baggy, but not tight) - I EDC a Benchmade 910. I've carried bigger. Really, if you look at a knife you'll know right away if it's too big, and anything else you can generally get used to. At least I have..


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm 5' 11" and 62 kg (sorry, we use kgs here ).. slim built, usually wearing baggy cargoes. I wear dress pants to work of course but I've quit my office job. 

There aren't many knife stores I know of here in S'pore, so I'm ordering online without having a real look at it. I might drop by the one I know to see a few models, but I dunno if they are carrying the ones I have shortlisted.


----------



## evanlocc (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the links...

Did you check on the Blade-Tech Wegner Pro Hunter Lite Blade Steel 440C (Hollow Ground). 
Just Right for your budget!

http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=5496

Their little one is best for EDC ! 
http://newgraham.com/images/bt40012.jpg


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 26, 2006)

Wearing baggy cargo pants you should be able to carry a lot of stuff..


----------



## CLHC (Apr 26, 2006)

EDCing the knives in pocket or belt is fine with me, but I don't know about them baggy cargo style pants. I'm more of the "carpenter" style relaxed jeans from Carhartt and ****ies. Then again, Your Methods May Vary accordingly so.

Enjoy!


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 26, 2006)

I do it in the summer, from swim trunks to cargo shorts - I generally prefer traditional jeans..


----------



## Solstice (Apr 26, 2006)

Hmm- so this thread has gone from knives to pants?


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't really stick to a particular type of pants but generally 'grungy' looking type as I was a former skateboarder, am in the design line and also kinda into underground fashion.

Anyway, back on the topic of knives, Newgraham only accepts Western Union for new international customers, which is a little inconvenient but I can still do it. I'd have to find out the fees and their estimated shipping. 

I've looked at ebay and there isn't really a good price on the 556.

On the way, I've kinda changed my mind to getting a couple of 'cheapies' to start off and play with first, and slowly work my way up so I'd know the difference. I have decided for that money, a couple of knives instead of one may give me more 'experience'. 

Not that I'm partial to Buck, but they are the cheaper range. I think I'm getting a Buck Iceman and Buck Stealth Mantis :-

Stealth Mantis - http://www.buckknives.com/catalog/detail/502/233
Iceman - http://www.buckknives.com/catalog/detail/508/233

Each around $20-30. I guess they are cheaper cuz of the metal handles? 
They don't look half bad for the price. I thought of getting the Stealth Pilot http://www.buckknives.com/catalog/detail/503/233 instead, but I thought 1 big and 1 small knife might be better, so I chose the mantis instead. 

I tried to search for more info on the Iceman and Mantis on bladeforums but couldn't find much. Is it cuz they are new?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice looking knives! Steel is low enough quality to be fine-blanked, accounting partially for the low price. I would not under any circumstances buy a liner lock in this price range (maybe a CRKT with a LAWKS safety), so I'd think twice about the liner lock one. The lockback looks like a cool-looking introduction to low-end folders. Still, for not much more, you could be getting significantly better knives (e.g., at knifecenter, $9 more for a delica 4; $12 more for an endura 4).

Joe


----------



## CLHC (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Okay quick one here for a bit. My BM635BK-501 Skirmish Limited Edition just arrived this afternoon. Fast shipping! They shipped out this past Tuesday and now I got it.

Very NICE looking I must say. Au anodized Ti handles, BenchKote Black Blade. Almost the same length as my MT.QD.Scarab but feels slightly heavier though. VERY smooth to open and close, and I the blade is CENTERED in the handles when closed! NICE NICE NICE! Not bad for $143.00 total with shipping to my doorstep eh? Too bad I can't post any pictures. . .

So, not a bad place "to start for a knife" purchase I would say?

Enjoy!


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

CHC, do you mean this beauty? 






She definitely gets my attention too, but a little expensive for now 

Joe, I noticed you mentioned avoiding the liner locks twice now... I've tried reading up on locks but don't totally understand them. Any comments why the liners aren't recommeded? (at all or for a newbie?) Is it because of safety reasons at this price range? 

The one where a 'bar' pushes against the back of an opened blade is a..... linerlock?

Edit : Ok, read up a little on locks and it seems Buck Liner locks have had some problems with several users, although some have reported them to be ok.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Hey LEDcandle! Yes that is it! Really liking it!


----------



## SJACKAL (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



LEDcandle said:


> Joe, I noticed you mentioned avoiding the liner locks twice now... I've tried reading up on locks but don't totally understand them. Any comments why the liners aren't recommeded? (at all or for a newbie?) Is it because of safety reasons at this price range?
> Edit : Ok, read up a little on locks and it seems Buck Liner locks have had some problems with several users, although some have reported them to be ok.



Simply, the liner behind the scales is the lock.

You have to see the knife itself, it does not mean that liner locks are not good. Some liner locks are real thick and locks all the way in with high tension, thus unlikely to slip or fail. A good example is the Al Mar SERE 2000 which has a good liner lock. Some liners are thinner, like the Emerson Commander, though I am too ignorant to know how they work out.

I guess depends on whether if the user abuse a folder.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

I've used my Stryker in what some might call abusive conditions and have had no liner issues..


----------



## CLHC (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

No issues with the liners on my BM/Emerson CQC7. Been using it (it is a tool) since 1997/98. Interesting to note also that the newly acquired tool I got (BM635BK-501 Skirmish) has no liner. One side of the handle acts as the blade lock, much like the liner ones. Very interesting. . .


----------



## xochi (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got a first run bm635 that I like very much. The one issue with that knife is the beveled thumb hole. I'm curious if they still bevel it ? The bevel makes it a bit of a pain to open. On my knife I followed a suggestion found here (sorry, I forget who first posted it ) and wrapped thread around the upper portion of the thumb hole and it is quite a bit easier to open. 

One knife I'd like to suggest when you want to spend some cash is (surprise) the small sebenza. This is really a great knife but I don't recommend buying a new one because they are too expensive to really use and this knife needs to be used in order to really be appreciated. Look for a knife that's like 90% and you can get a good discount on and then use it like it was meant to be and you will really appreciate how good these knives are.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 29, 2006)

xochi said:


> The one issue. . .is the beveled thumb hole. . .The bevel makes it a bit of a pain to open. On my knife I. . .wrapped thread around the upper portion of the thumb hole and it is quite a bit easier to open.


I was kind of wondering about that myself, thinking is it just my "hands/thumbs?" :thinking: Oh, well, I worked it out though. Thanks for that mentioning that suggestion and to whoever recommended that! :wave:


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't have that problem with any of my "hole" knives, but it did take a little while to get used to it..


----------



## CLHC (Apr 29, 2006)

The Spyderco's "hole" is larger than the one on my BM635BK-501, which facilitates in a speedier opening. I've have not experienced any "trying" situations on Spyderco Knives. Thumb disks, such as on Emerson's are really nice, and so are the ones with studs, such as one CRKs are also particularly easy to manipulate.


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 30, 2006)

:wave: Ledcandle, thanks to this thread ,I told myself that I need a knife too. 
This is my very first knife  



Bought it yesterday at a hunting store for $115.

I hope not to get hooked on knife like I am with flashlights
Manage to try out alot of knives at the store, mostly Spyderco.
Next up on my buying list are all spyderco:
Salt 1
Cricket
Ocelot
endura 4
Kris
Paramilitary
ATR
Chinook
and several of those tiny razor sharp Spyderco keychain thingy.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice buy!! You beat me to buying a knife, and a high end one at that! Haha...
Wow, your wishlist is quite impressive (and expensive). 

Are you sure you don't want to look around and experience different types/brands of knives? Nothing wrong with getting bitten by the Spyderco bug though as so many have! 

Did you buy it in Dubai?
Any S'poreans know any knife stores (pref reasonably priced) besides Sheares?


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 30, 2006)

Congratulation on the Milie GhostReaction. I see you decided to get the teeth. The Military has gained a reputation as one that will last, and serve you well. Let us know how you like it. 

Sounds like you've already contracted Spyderbite, and are already on your way to addiction. 

I have the Salt I PE and highly reccomend it. It takes an edge easily enough, and has so far served me well.


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 30, 2006)

Ledcandle, I bought the Millie in Dubai. There are not much knife store around in Singapore that I know off and their prices are expensive.

Ghostrider,
Thanks to you I ve opt for a spyderco as my first knife. Their line of knives are top notch quality IMO. Now I m eager for a carbon harpy


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 30, 2006)

I also have the salt (my lifeguarding knife) and think it's pretty darn sweet...


----------



## flashlight (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



LEDcandle said:


> No guns allowed here in Singapore (fortunately, for my wallet's sake, if not for safety's sake) and knives are barely allowed without good reason.
> 
> I've only shot a few guns during my National Service and time as an LEO ... M16, S&W 0.38, Taurus 85 0.38.
> 
> Can't believe throughout all those times I wasn't a flashaholic!!  Now that I think back, there have been so many opportunities to whip out a good light. Now, an office job and urban lifestyle hardly requires light



Hey, we got a few things more in common then bro.  Though I did also once fire a single barrelled shotgun to kill a cobra while on duty. Blew its head off at 15 feet with the first shot, nearly deafening my colleague who was standing next to me who had hit it with a bamboo pole & made it turn around with its hood puffed up in attack mode! :duck: Had to let off another shell at close range 'cos, er, didn't know how to get the last round out as no one showed me how to!  

Yea, I got hooked on knives thru' CPF too!  Got a small collection now (all from overseas).   

GhostReaction, too late, you're hooked already. :naughty:

The Salt seems to be THE knife if you work anywhere near or on the water, especially SALT water, for best corrosion-resistance. 

Here's my humble collection -





Kershaw Ken Onion Rescue Blur 1675RDST
Mcusta Take Damascus MCU33D
Vero Beach Machine Mini-UDT
Boker Ceramic Gamma B-88
Benchmade Benchmite 3100
Benchmite Benchmite 310AS Ltd. Edition

I also have a Leatherman e307x now & a Benchmite Damasteel on the way.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Nice Spyderco Milie there *GhostReaction*, way to go on that! The Spyderco ATR is next along with the Mini Manix. Check that one out if you haven't. I have the MT.QD.Scarab Executive Tanto P/E in Tactical Black arriving next week! :huh:

Enjoy!


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



flashlight said:


> Hey, we got a few things more in common then bro.  Though I did also once fire a single barrelled shotgun to kill a cobra while on duty. Blew its head off at 15 feet with the first shot, nearly deafening my colleague who was standing next to me who had hit it with a bamboo pole & made it turn around with its hood puffed up in attack mode! :duck: Had to let off another shell at close range 'cos, er, didn't know how to get the last round out as no one showed me how to!



Dang, nice collection and I believe it will only grow! 

Haha... yeah, they never taught us how to use the damn shotgun; but I don't think you're complaining that you fired an extra freebie round! It's not everyday we get to shoot our guns you know! 

Ran into several snakes myself, all caught with the snake catcher or by hands  Too bad I couldn't do a wild wild west like you... heh


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 30, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Ledcandle, I bought the Millie in Dubai. There are not much knife store around in Singapore that I know off and their prices are expensive.
> 
> Ghostrider,
> Thanks to you I ve opt for a spyderco as my first knife. Their line of knives are top notch quality IMO. Now I m eager for a carbon harpy


Glad I could help. I agree on the quality of Spyderco's. 

Once you try a hawkbill for EDC, everything changes. You'll never look at a knife the same again. If it's a carbon fiber one your looking for, better grab them quick. Thier going fast.


----------



## Rudi (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



flashlight said:


> Here's my humble collection -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Here's the Benchmite Damasteel:


----------



## Rudi (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm trying unsuccessully to place the second image below the first one. If someone else wants to give it a try, be my guest.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 30, 2006)

Awesome BD Rudi! :huh:


----------



## SJACKAL (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



flashlight said:


> Here's my humble collection -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man thats fast. I been in this hobby longer and you got more knives than me, folders at least. When you gonna start on fixed blades?  I can imagine... 

In my humble opinion, try to go slowly and buy only what you really really like coz all these stuff doesn't get used much, so we don't really get our money's worth.


----------



## SolarFlare (Apr 30, 2006)

Rudi said:


> I'm trying unsuccessully to place the second image below the first one. If someone else wants to give it a try, be my guest.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 30, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Once you try a hawkbill for EDC, everything changes. You'll never look at a knife the same again. If it's a carbon fiber one your looking for, better grab them quick. Thier going fast.



What are some of the better hawkbills out there? (Pref black blade for me  )
Spyderco Harpy? Cold Steel Black Talon? How about the Karambit-type blades? 

I guess a hawkbill cuts and draws itself into stuff its cutting, but doesn't look suitable for 'chopping' stuff on a flat surface because the point is in the way.

I'm still waiting for vendor's email reply on some shipping issues; can't wait to buy some knives. Actually, I'm a sword nut and fantasy weapon nut too, but that's expensive to collect and I don't have a fancy big house to display all these. Maybe next time 

Btw, that Damasteel looks GREAT!!


----------



## Synergy (Apr 30, 2006)

As best I can recall, I've never heard of or ever seen, a black-coated hawkbill by Spyderco...Not familiar with Cold Steels line.

Recommended hawkbill?....Spyderco Tasman Salt...no if's, and's or but's...

I wish they would hurry up and incorporate the Endura/Delica 4 handles, clips and liners into the Salt line-up...:naughty:


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 30, 2006)

Synergy said:


> As best I can recall, I've never heard of or ever seen, a black-coated hawkbill by Spyderco...Not familiar with Cold Steels line.
> *
> Recommended hawkbill?....Spyderco Tasman Salt...no if's, and's or but's...*
> 
> I wish they would hurry up and incorporate the Endura/Delica 4 handles, clips and liners into the Salt line-up...:naughty:


I agree on all points except the clips. I still don't trust the Caly Jr. style clip. 

It would be awesome to see them put some Ti, or H1 liners in the D4/E4 handles so we could have a H1 Spyderhawk, or a Tasman with Nested liners. That would be a formidable hawkbill.

Definitely recommend the Tasman Salt. The Harpy is also going to be an excellent choice.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

ghostrider, you were mentioning the Salts much earlier. Guess they are worth their weight in salt, erm, I mean gold 

My next purchase will probably be a hawkbill, to experience different blade types. There are so many things to experience.. steel, blade shapes, locks, opening styles, pocketability, drawability... expensive! 

Question for local bros again : Did you specifically ask the vendors to declare the knives as any other thing? Camping gear? Cutlery? I've sent lotsa emails already and finally decided to go ahead and pay before they replied(I'm impatient  ), but forgot to mention about the declaration. If it's not an issue, I think I'll avoid bombarding their mailbox any further. 

My bro had a non-labelled CD sent to him routed and impounded by customs/MDA once, and I don't want my knives to get held up by the police. Thanks!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 30, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> What are some of the better hawkbills out there? (Pref black blade for me  )


There's quite a few out there. That Spyderco Harpy is one and another that you may wish to look into is the MOD Caracara. That one is :huh:


----------



## SJACKAL (Apr 30, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Actually, I'm a sword nut and fantasy weapon nut too, but that's expensive to collect...



Not really. Check out Caesar's Gun Gallery at Suntec City... fantasy swords, armors, Katanas, flintlocks and stuff. 

A fantasy sword can cost as low as a more expensive production folder.

Katanas too, but lower quality type. If its for display why would anyone care? 

Just avoid the China stuff. The range can be those cheapos from China to folded steel stuff from Paul Chen.


----------



## LEDcandle (May 1, 2006)

CHC, dang, that's a bloody nice knife!  And premium price too... you're heading into the knife darkness!! 

SJACKAL, oh ok, I didn't know that place was cheap. I saw some fantasy weapons online, some go like for US$17-20.. but shipping to here US$100 odd so it ends up being around the same  By Tomahawk Cutlery, apparently a brand under United cutlery. Not sure about the quality though. 

I'll look around, but better not get into too many hobbies at once


----------



## flashlight (May 1, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys.
> 
> ghostrider, you were mentioning the Salts much earlier. Guess they are worth their weight in salt, erm, I mean gold
> 
> ...



Bro, check your PM.


----------



## flashlight (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



SJACKAL said:


> Man thats fast. I been in this hobby longer and you got more knives than me, folders at least. When you gonna start on fixed blades?  I can imagine...
> 
> In my humble opinion, try to go slowly and buy only what you really really like coz all these stuff doesn't get used much, so we don't really get our money's worth.



I'm staying away from fixed blades, thank you.  Returned the only fixed blade, an old scout knife to my brother already.


----------



## Rudi (May 1, 2006)

SolarFlare -- thanks for the help


----------



## GhostReaction (May 1, 2006)

this thread is getting me hooked like a fish with all this knife things.
LEDcandle do try some spyderco stuff, trust me they are worth it. So which knife did you buy?

I ve heard rumors there are harpy with G10 handles. G10 handle are super grippy even when wet :rock: <is there a way I can make this guy shake the head faster till it drop?

Alright just one more blade and thats it for me. Me gonna get Salt I next but the cricket is also calling me.


----------



## 03lab (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



flashlight said:


> I'm staying away from fixed blades, thank you.




Oh boy, are you missing out!


----------



## LEDcandle (May 1, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> this thread is getting me hooked like a fish with all this knife things.
> LEDcandle do try some spyderco stuff, trust me they are worth it. So which knife did you buy?



I got some cheapies to try out first 
Buck Iceman and Buck Stealth Mantis, as well as a cheapie knife from Ebay to see the difference. All black. 

I posted links to the Iceman and Mantis a couple of posts back 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1385833&postcount=66

I think my next knife will be a hawkbill, prob a Spydie Harpy or Salt.


----------



## flashlight (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



03lab said:


> Oh boy, are you missing out!



It's just that folders are a bit more compact & easier to carry discreetly. 

LEDCandle, did you get my PM?


----------



## LEDcandle (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Hi flashlight bro, yup got it, was about to reply after but my comp crashed. Been happening more often recently  oopps... better ghost my drive... thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Synergy (May 1, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> this thread is getting me hooked like a fish with all this knife things.
> LEDcandle do try some spyderco stuff, trust me they are worth it. So which knife did you buy?
> 
> I ve heard rumors there are harpy with G10 handles. G10 handle are super grippy even when wet :rock: <is there a way I can make this guy shake the head faster till it drop?
> ...


 
The G10 Harpy is a discontinued model. You can occasionally find one on ebay or at a dealer with old stock. I liked it much better than the stainless steel version.


----------



## SJACKAL (May 2, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> SJACKAL, oh ok, I didn't know that place was cheap. I saw some fantasy weapons online, some go like for US$17-20.. but shipping to here US$100 odd so it ends up being around the same  By Tomahawk Cutlery, apparently a brand under United cutlery. Not sure about the quality though.



It depends on the item actually. If you are into these, better to join their membership for members discount. I am not, but got a friend who is a fanatic about katanas, armors and swords related to history (not fantasy), so his in and they always got private showroom sales for members first where the real goodies probably got purchased before they even reach their Suntec shop front. Afterall, these type of shops are rare in our country


----------



## 03lab (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



flashlight said:


> It's just that folders are a bit more compact & easier to carry discreetly.



Sure, but we all have big lights too.


----------



## LEDcandle (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

I think some of the nicest looking folder hawkbills are the MOD Ladyhawk and Caracara.... Prob overpriced and positioned as 'tactical' type, but boy, I love their look!


----------



## ghostrider (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



LEDcandle said:


> I think some of the nicest looking folder hawkbills are the MOD Ladyhawk and Caracara.... Prob overpriced and positioned as 'tactical' type, but boy, I love their look!


The Lady Hawk isn't a bad knife. It is small compared to some of the others. I believe that it is also discontinued. Mine came with a rather poor edge, but I don't know how the other MOD stuff is. 

I think even Buck came out with a hawkbill recently, but TBH I think the best deal out there is the Tasman.


----------



## flashlight (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*



03lab said:


> Sure, but we all have big lights too.



Yeah, I carry the one on the left together with a Leatherman e307x as EDC. :naughty:


----------



## ACMarina (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Where to start for a knife newbie?*

Sweezizzle..


----------



## Roboholic (May 3, 2006)

Hello LEDcandle. 
I am a newbie Flashaholic and been buying a ton of single cell led's. But my first love is a good pocket knife.
I know how much information overload you are on, with all the blade types, metal, lock, etc. Just did the same thing with all the flashlights.
I satrted with one knife now have 42. Started cheap, got expensive ones next, then customs. Now buy what I like. 
What you get with a better steel is edge retention and strength. Now with some of the mass produced knives you can step up to S30v. Good news is you will not have to sharpen very often. Bad news is it will be tougher to sharpen. 
I have been a little of a snob recently and only buying expensive Chris Reeve or William Henry Knives but now there is a great knife for under $100.00 by Kershaw. Kershaw has just come out with a Ken Onion knife that has G10 handles and a S30V blade. This would more then handle most projects you could though its way. By the way it is assisted opening. Not automatic but looks that way to some people so you get a good, wow, factor from people who do knot care that much about knives.
I saw you looking at a serrated blade. Buy a cheap one so you can see how you like it. I guess you will figure out that a sharp strait edge will do more then the serreated, easier to sharpen, more functional. 
Enjoy your new hobbie/obsession.
Robohilic


----------



## LEDcandle (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Roboholic! 

I am indeed starting off with a few cheapie knives and extreme cheapie knives to ease into the hobby first; prob will get a Spyerdco sharpmaker to try too and practise my sharpening.

Once I'm good, I'll move in to the better steels


----------



## ghostrider (May 3, 2006)

A little add on note to what Roboholic said about getting a cheap knife with serrations. Not all serrations are the same. Some are so small that sharpening them is not as simple as putting them on the Sharpmaker. Cold Steels exclusive serrations are an example of this. They are tiny, and close together. A friend of mine had a couple cheap, Chinese made knives with serrations that he wanted me to sharpen for him. I didn't do the serrations because they were so small and close together that the corners of the Sharpmaker Rods wouldn't fit in them. The Sharpmaker can make sharpening serration very easy, but only if those serrations will fit the Sharpmaker rods. It doesn't even have to be a cheap, serrated knife to give you problems. I'm familiar with the serrations of Cold Steel, Spyderco, byrd, and Timberline. Of those the Cold Steel, and Timberline serrations are too small for my Sharpmaker. I can't say about other brands.


----------



## flashlight (May 4, 2006)

Speaking of serrations & from my limited knowledge gleaned mostly from this & a couple other forums, serrated or combo edges are useful only if you plan to cut stuff like ropes a lot as the serrations make it a little easier, if not a plain edge would be easier to maintain & serve most purposes.


----------



## Roboholic (May 4, 2006)

Just a little more about those serrations. The reason a serrated knife would be better on rope is that it is tearing not cutting. I'll put up a freshly sharpened blade against a new serreated any time. I do understand that not all like to sharppen a knive and might have to fall back to a serrated knife on occasion. But a dull knife is more dangerous then a sharpone. IMO
Just like flashlights, get 'em all and rotate.


----------



## LEDcandle (May 4, 2006)

Wow, I wonder whether the manufacturers had sharpening in mind when they made the serrations that close. Any sharpener from those brand themselves that work on their own knives?

I really don't know what I'll end up using the knife for, but as I mentioned before, I envision it being an outdoor tool (well, at least the one that I'll bring out), and there might be a need to cut net/rope/wood etc... A combo gives me more flexibility, although I've noted that a 'roughly' honed plain edge can cut rope well too. 

I don't think combo-serrations get in the way much; most slicing and cutting should be well handled by the front half of the blade. I can only imagine it being a nuisance if I am trying to cut something that needs it to be place all the way at the back of the blade (for more torque or whatever reason).

I guess a combo edge can be likened to a SF A2... multi-tasking


----------



## ghostrider (May 4, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Wow, I wonder whether the manufacturers had sharpening in mind when they made the serrations that close. *Any sharpener from those brand themselves that work on their own knives?*


Lansky does make a sharpener for the Cold Steel serrations, and they also make on for the Spyderco serrations.

I also agree with Roboholic that a dull knife is dangerous.


----------



## SJACKAL (May 4, 2006)

I use more of the lower portion of the knife, because there is more grip control and dexterity. This is only natural. But if there is serations there, I can't do so, they get in the way. And you can't do delicate or precise cutting with serations. Thats why I don't like combo edges.

Another thing is that I felt that 2 inches of serrated edge on a 4 inch folder won't makes much difference about cutting ropes or fabric. A good edge slices thru seatbelts and small ropes all the same.

I look at my bro, a seaman, the ropes he cuts could be as thick as 6 inches diameter, now thats where he needs a fully serrated edge or a saw. He can appreciate a good plain edge for other chores, but wouldn't look at combo edges, not enough for either job. Trying to be both, but neither here nor there.

They are people who felt that serrations for combo edges should be at the top portion of the blade instead of the lower portion, so that it is more functional, but for aestetic and marketing value, they look better at the lower portion and hence were made so, another minus point for combo edges.


----------



## LEDcandle (May 5, 2006)

Point noted with thanks, SJACKAL. 

For full-time tasks of a certain nature, I'm sure a combo will be neither here nor there. Maybe for a general user, it might suffice. If there's space, I guess carrying a couple of different knives would be good.

I'll slowly mess ard with the different knives as I go along (If I indeed do find the opportunities to use the knives), and sooner or later will settle for certain preferences


----------



## evanlocc (May 5, 2006)

SJACKAL said:


> I use more of the lower portion of the knife, because there is more grip control and dexterity. This is only natural. But if there is serations there, I can't do so, they get in the way. And you can't do delicate or precise cutting with serations. ...
> ...




Exactly so, i was on combo blade b4 and experience the above mention. 

Now i EDC a little 2 inch plain blade, it meet all needs on urban.


----------



## ACMarina (May 5, 2006)

Not ALL dull knives are dangerous - have you ever cut yourself with a butter knife??


----------



## Roboholic (May 6, 2006)

Never tried to cut myself ACMarina. haha

What I was trying to was trying to force with a knife is much more dangerous then letting a sharp knife do the work.


----------



## CLHC (May 6, 2006)

For me, it depends on the knife's design. So I'll go either way with CE/PE/SE blades. Right now, well this past week or two, I've been EDC'ing the Leatherman Charge XTi, (154CM blade dulled faster than I thought) and my BM635BK-501. Been leaving the MT.QD Scarabs at home (for obvious reasons) and the Spyderco Dragonfly SS/SE and BM/Emerson CQC7 CE stays on my dresser.



ACMarina said:


> . . .have you ever cut yourself with a butter knife?


Uh, no, but did do a stupid thing with it and kind of sort of "electricuted" myself by using a butter knife once! Something to do with the wall socket? :thinking: :huh:


----------



## LEDcandle (May 7, 2006)

How about for a hawkbill knife? Since the blade curves downwards, you will not be able to use the back part of the knife to cut anything on a flat surface (although of course the back part can be used for freehand cutting/paring). Would having a combo edge on a hawkbill make more sense?


----------



## SJACKAL (May 7, 2006)

Yes, on a hawkbill I would probably go full serated or combo edge is nice too. It is after all a seaman's edge mean to cut ropes.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 7, 2006)

Serated edge on hawkbills are just plain wicked :devil:

Imagine cutting the low ropes at the SOC ground in a blink


----------



## ghostrider (May 7, 2006)

Having a combo edge on a knife is another one of those choices that is personal. Some people don't like serrations, while others won't buy a knife that isn't fully serrated. I think what's more important is one's ability to sharpen the knife your using. If you can't keep a knife sharp, then it's useless as a knife and it won't matter if it's serrated or not. Most people (especially new knife users) find serrations more difficult to sharpen than plain edge. The Sharpmaker can make this easier, but it's still a small bit trickery than plain edge. 

I EDC a byrd Crossbill CE and it replaced an Endura 3 CE. I prefer the Hawkbill blade style, and also like the CE for EDC. I just spent the weekend helping a friend put up a fence around his yard, and the CE Crossbill was very useful in doing the job. My friend actually commented on how impressed he was with the performance of the knife (he's a non-knife-person, who wishes he could be one). There were times when the plain edge portion was needed, and times when the SE portion was used. It did help that I understood which part of the blade was useful for a specific task. 


I do know that both Emerson and MOD make CE model hawkbills, but I don’t know if anyone else does. As much as I love my Crossbill, I don’t recommend it for someone who has not yet learned how to sharpen a blade. The reason I say this is because they come with an uneven grind, and it needs to be re-beveled to get it sharp. I have an MOD Lady Hawk that came dull, and needs the same treatment as the Crossbill. I can’t say about the grind on the Emerson SARK. I can say that the Spyderco hawkbills do come with an excellent grind and are sharp out of the box. 

That said, I still think that the Endura 3/4 CE is a better knife for someone who will have just a single knife. While a hawkbill excels at everything it does, it just can’t do some things that the Endura can. However, if you have another pocketknife, even a small slipjoint, then a hawkbill is an experience that must be lived.


----------



## CLHC (May 8, 2006)

Another Spyderco to take a look at is the Civilian—


----------



## GhostReaction (May 8, 2006)

Spyderco Civilian look to scary IMO. If you are caught carrying that in Singapore you are in deep trouble.


CHC said:


> Another Spyderco to take a look at is the Civilian—


----------



## flashlight (May 8, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Spyderco Civilian look to scary IMO. If you are caught carrying that in Singapore you are in deep trouble.



Get caught carrying _any_ knife without a good reason in a public place here & you are in trouble anyway. :tsk:

This knife is really scary looking!


----------



## LEDcandle (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, and they have 2 laws to whack you with, both for the same offense but carry different penalties.

Public Order Act whacks you life imprisonment and not less than 6 strokes

Corrosive Substances and Offensive Weapons Act whacks not more than 10yrs jail and 'some' caning. 

If the knife you are carrying falls under Scheduled Weapon, max 5 yrs jail with minimum 6 strokes. 

All look very harsh, but I think the Scheduled Weapon charge is the best bet. haha... Imagine if die die have to kena one, you keep convincing the court that your knife is scheduled due to the opening style and lock in place 

Wonder people go hiking/camping/fishing in peace carrying a knife and maybe having a meal in a food court before/after their trip. If kena spot check, die liao; dunno if they believe your story 

They do say that a weapon carried by police officer is not an offense; if I didn't quit, does that mean I can carry nice knives around? hahaha... (I know they are referring to plainclothes' guns etc... but technically, they didn't say *on-duty* cops, since plainclothes' can bring home guns, so if I was an off-duty cop carrying a Harpy or Civilian, no offence? :laughing: )


----------



## CLHC (May 8, 2006)

I've always been eyeing that TOPS Tom Brown Tracker Knife!

So I take it it's "illegal" to carry a knife on one's person in Singapore? So if someone wanted to do you a favor and "gift" a knife, it's a No-No eh?


----------



## LEDcandle (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, forgot to mention, that's one mean looking knife 

CHC, yup, its technically illegal to carry knives or other offensive weapons in public places here, unless for a lawful purpose. But the problem is you might only get a chance to prove your lawful purpose after you've been arrested and locked up for some hours; not a very pleasant experience. (esp not for ex-cops ...haha)

Good thing is, gangsters can't carry knives freely here too; so it's a give and take.


----------



## CLHC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for that info. Very strict over there. I sure wouldn't want to be locked up or "caned" for anything. Not that I've never been "whacked" or beaten with a baseball bat and baton. I know what that feels like! :huh:


----------



## CLHC (May 8, 2006)

Here's an interesting knife that you may have seen before—*Paragon X9 Parabow*. It comes with two (2) nylon feathered aluminum shaft steel tipped bolts, compass, folding steel handle lockblade with saw, and a knife mountable sling. It comes with a nylon pouch that looks more like one for a small digital camera or binocular. That way, it'll not look like you're carrying a knife! :huh:


----------



## LEDcandle (May 9, 2006)

Wow CHC! Never seen this knife... looks nice and versatile and the whole kit looks interesting. Looks like it doesn't get many results from a search engine.


----------



## flashlight (May 9, 2006)

CHC said:


> I've always been eyeing that TOPS Tom Brown Tracker Knife!
> 
> So I take it it's "illegal" to carry a knife on one's person in Singapore? So if someone wanted to do you a favor and "gift" a knife, it's a No-No eh?



Try sending a PM to Traut. I think he may have one to let go. 

Wow, the Paragon sure looks cool but it's sure to get one in trouble if caught in public with it! :ironic:


----------



## flashlight (May 9, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Point noted with thanks, SJACKAL.
> 
> For full-time tasks of a certain nature, I'm sure a combo will be neither here nor there. Maybe for a general user, it might suffice. If there's space, I guess carrying a couple of different knives would be good.
> 
> I'll slowly mess ard with the different knives as I go along (If I indeed do find the opportunities to use the knives), and sooner or later will settle for certain preferences



You don't need to carry two knives - just get this one!  Comes in both red & gray.


----------



## SJACKAL (May 9, 2006)

Just carry a Leatherman Wave or Charge, two blades, one plain one serrated, includes a plier plus lotsa tools, and less legal issues!


----------



## flashlight (May 9, 2006)

SJACKAL said:


> Just carry a Leatherman Wave or Charge, two blades, one plain one serrated, includes a plier plus lotsa tools, and less legal issues!



Will that work with my Leatherman e307x too?


----------



## CLHC (Jun 15, 2006)

Just saw the Ken Onion designed Crafsman Work Knife today at OSH. It sure looked nice. It's got a two inch thumb stud opening blade (3 5/8" when closed) made of AUS 8A steel with black Zytel handles and red Krayton inserts. The removable stainless steel clip is in the shape of a combination wrench. Looks like country of origin is Japan for this model.

Other than that, I don't know much about it. But sure was tempted, but exercised self-control.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jun 16, 2006)

My enthusiasm for knife collecting has been dampened by poor first buy experience. My knives are still not here after 2 months!! I bought from flamesnknives (I think they are just flames and hot air).

Comms is really bad and they don't address questions and concerns. They just do one liners (when they do reply at all). 

The last I heard, the package was returned to them for some reason (not sure if that's just made up to cover up their own delats). I told them to resend it but no news yet. 

They also sell on ebay (which later checks out at their store) and have their own online store, but the prices are different and the shopping carts can't be combined. This is troublesome. I bought stuff off ebay and also some stuff from their store, but since it can't be combined thru the system, I paid full shipping for both sets of items and told them to combine ship and refund.

But no refund, sporadic mail and no knives yet. In the last mail that they told me the knives got returned to them, I told them to forget the shipping refund and just get my knives over to me. I wanna close up this chapter and move ahead. And I'll prob stick to better vendors


----------



## flashlight (Jun 16, 2006)

LEDcandle, sorry to hear about your problems. How many knives did you order? What did you ask them to declare the package items as? How was it being sent?

I usually ask them to send by Global Priority Mail & declare as 'pocket tool' & 'gift' & value below US$100 if possible. It's best not to order more than one or two at a time to avoid customs & tax problems.

I've come across flamesnknives before but not bought anything from them I think. Here are a few eBayer's I've had positive transactions with -

go_flojo
knife-princess
namvet71-02
sharpenededgeknives
sunblades
ssknives
cayoodle
ezeedeal
upnorthknives

Disclaimer - Your results may vary of course.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jun 16, 2006)

upnorth I've dealt with too; bought my Gladius from them. Good comms and fast shipping. They didn't have the models I wanted at that time; on and off their goods come and go. 

I decided to go 'cheapie' first to start, and ordered a couple of Bucks (Iceman and Stealth Mantis) as shown earlier in this thread. Also bought a cheap United Cutlery knife from them. The cheap knife was from ebay which led me to their online shop where I bought the Bucks. 

At first they didn't ship to Singapore (not on their system), and they were kind enough to add it to the list, but did not answer my question about combined shipping. After a couple more emails, they didn't reply so I went ahead and paid for the ebay item + shipping and ordered direct from their store + shipping. Left many notes to tell them to combine and refund me the difference.

But no replies and no word for a month odd... I emailed them every few days, finally someone there said something like "Don't worry, we have not forgotten you and will inform when your order ships"... I was like "Duh?????" after a month odd they still haven't shipped it? 

Then later the boss emails with a one liner asking me if I have any idea why the knives were returned to them. 

Up till now, I have no idea how they shipped it, when they shipped it, whether they were sent separately or combined and whether I will be getting a refund. All I want now is to get my knives. 

They have a mix of good and bad reviews on Bladeforums, so I though to give it a shot, since the value was 'reasonable' too. I guess for expensive knives, no way am I gonna risk buying from them.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. I hate it when sellers don't or are slow to respond to emails. No matter how busy you are you owe it to paying customers to respond in a timely fashion. I guess you better start the official eBay or PayPal process of trying to get a full refund then if they still don't respond to you...

With eBay one is always taking a calculated risk & unfortunately lessons are only learnt the hard way. I know I've been there too.


----------



## GhostReaction (Jun 16, 2006)

:shakehead: sorry to hear about your first knife purchase didnt go so well.

Maybe you should try Lighthound. I ll guess that the custom in SG are strict and knives purchase will depend on luck. 
But anyway the seller shoud have refunded you and not just ignored:thumbsdow:


----------



## CLHC (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow—Sorry to hear about this *LEDcandle*. Same sentiments as *flashlight* and *GhostReaction*—

Hope things work out for you soon enough.


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 30, 2006)

[size=-1]*Spyderco* D'Allara[/size] rescue. Awseome knife, so SMOOTH, one handed opening/closing. I can open and close it with one hand in 1.5sec, way to go ball lock. Still just a strong as the lockback. And the dropoint blade is cool, it's still got a point but it's angled so it won't hurt you. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UEyUp6vMtuM


----------

